# C6 or NC45?



## SepiaRose (Apr 3, 2009)

How similar are these shades? NC45 (in studio fix powder foundation) has been my color for almost a year but a co worker said C6 or C7 might work better since I'm really starting to notice how orangey and muddy and streaky it makes my face look after by the end of the day.  The MUA at my local mall just insists that's my shade but when it looks like my face got a tan and the rest of me didn't, I have to disagree. Should I try the C6 shade? Or maybe up a shade to NC43? Are C shades pinker or redder? Neutral? Mac's shading system trips me up sometimes. I'm really considering jumping ship to Prescriptives since I've heard nothing but good things about them.  Any advice is appreciated ladies!


----------



## spoiledkiwi (Apr 4, 2009)

Studio Fix is known for its oxidation, meaning it turns darker over time as it mixes with your skin's oil. If it looks like the perfect shade as soon as you put it on but gets darker by the end of the day, then I would suggest going a shade lighter and spraying Fix+ after you apply it. I find that when I spray the Fix+ it makes the Studio Fix oxidize immediately so I don't have to walk around for an hour or two with a lighter face while waiting for it to oxidize. That could be why your MA insists that it's the right shade for you, because when she puts it on it matches, but she doesn't see it when it oxidizes after a couple of hours. The C shades are supposed to contain more olive, but I find that for darker colors they look more orange than the NC shades.


----------



## MACaholic76 (Apr 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SepiaRose* 

 
_How similar are these shades? NC45 (in studio fix powder foundation) has been my color for almost a year but a co worker said C6 or C7 might work better since I'm really starting to notice how orangey and muddy and streaky it makes my face look after by the end of the day.  The MUA at my local mall just insists that's my shade but when it looks like my face got a tan and the rest of me didn't, I have to disagree. Should I try the C6 shade? Or maybe up a shade to NC43? Are C shades pinker or redder? Neutral? Mac's shading system trips me up sometimes. I'm really considering jumping ship to Prescriptives since I've heard nothing but good things about them.  Any advice is appreciated ladies!_

 
First, the answer to this question totally depends on the type of foundation and finish you like.  If you are strictly talking about Studio Fix, here's my take - 
I used to alternate between C6 and NC45 BUT I found C6 to be way too ashy and yellow.  Made me look jaundiced and my pics would come out really weird too.  I dont consider NC43 a shade up from C6 - maybe a shade down actually.  
C6 might work for you if you add bronzer to give you a bit more color.  C6 is also great for toning down any redness or discoloration on the skin since it's so yellow and doesnt oxidize as orangy.  
As far as C7, I find that there's a huge discrepancy in the way C6 jumps to C7, which is way more orangy.  
How are you applying your NC45? Are you using the sponge or a brush?  I find that using a light moisturizer and a fluffy brush prevents it overapplication. When you use the sponge you pick up a lot more product.  Also, remember, Studio Fix is a foundation and NOT a powder so if you need touch-ups and have been doing so with studio fix, it will oxidize a lot since you are just adding more and more foundation.  Blot powder is a better choice. 
Hope that was of some help.


----------



## nichollecaren (Apr 4, 2009)

I was lucky enough to get to test both recently...I had NC45 on one side, and C7 on the other...both matched, but the C7 was better because it was more yellow (barely noticeable, only one other person noticed a difference besides me). When I got home, out of the florescent light, the C7 was too dark! My friend has C6 which matched perrrfeeecctttly!  Initially it seemed too light, but it warmed right up on my skin (I stole it). Now, I alternate between them, I use the C6 with a brush, and a sponge with the C7 on days when i want heavier coverage. I'm forever paranoid about my face looking white or ashy.

Based on my experience, I would say the C shades are less pink (more yellow) I have not noticed any color changes when i wear it, and i live in tropical climes. Macaholic def gave you the best advice when she said use a brush. And never touch up with more studio fix, it has a tendency to look cakey. Instead, invest in the blot powder ( I use deep dark) you'll never ever want to be without it


----------



## SepiaRose (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanks for all your advice ladies I appreciate it.  I do use a kabuki brush and touch up with the select sheer powder but both just make my face look dirty. It goes on slightly darker/more orange than my complexion and after a few hours it just looks like I smeared mud on my face. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I went out to the MAC counter at the mall the day before yesterday because I refuse to continue to walk around looking like a mortician did my makeup and was there for almost an hour.  I tried two of the C shades I tried a few NW shades and it turns out I really am a NC, just an NC43.  It matched *flawlessly* both at application and hours later.  I got the select sheer powder in NC40 and it also matched perfectly. It looked too light in the compact at first and I was worried when she whipped it out. I usually use the select sheer as my foundation for everyday since I don't need a lot of coverage but it's just right, not cakey, not pale or washed out, even by the end of the day.  No more mudface! AND I got 2 new lipsticks and 3 eyeshadows.


----------



## nichollecaren (Sep 11, 2009)

just a mac chat answer for anyone else who came to this thread looking for info:

 Quote:

 what is the difference between NC45 and C7?

 NC (neutral cool) is neutral beige with golden undertones.  C (cool) shades have olive yellow undertones.


----------



## Nali (Jan 26, 2011)

So for example, is NC43 lighter or darker than C6?



nichollecaren said:


> NC (neutral cool) is neutral beige with golden undertones. C (cool) shades have olive yellow undertones.


----------



## gingerbelle (Feb 1, 2011)

I'd say NC43 would be the same shade as C5. The Cs are more olive-hued as mentioned above so nc42/43 and C5  are the same shade but different hues, NCs being more red/orange hued. NC 44/45 and C6 are again same shade but different hues. That's why Cs can look pale on some people - because their skin is the same shade but with red undertones.

  	For e.g. I am a C6. Both C6 and NC44 or 45 look OK on a test swipe along the jaw, but if I put on a whole face of NC I look a tiny bit sunburned/orange while C6 is perfect. I have absolutely no red tones in my skin at all - I am true olive. Yellow-brown with a greenish hue. Sounds weird but quite common. Fortunately I don't like MAC fdn because the Cs only come in a few formulas. I use Bobbi Brown fdn in Golden, Prescriptives in Antelope or Lancome in Suede 1.


----------



## BionicWoman (Nov 10, 2013)

Actually C5 is lighter than NC43. In MAC Foundations, I'm an NC43-44. In Studio Fix Powder, I'm an NC43, Face & Body C6, and NC 44 in the other formulas with the exception of Studio Fix Fluid and Prolongwear where I'm an NC45. My skin is mad oily though. It really depends on the person. I'm mostly yellow, but with some red undertones so I can only wear C6 in the Face & Body formula. Otherwise the C's alone make me look ashy and jaundiced.


----------

